# RVH website?



## Irish*FF (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi girls, 

I'm just wondering has the RVH got a website about the IVF success rates, prices ect. I was attending SIMS in the ROI and tried a cycle in Reprofit but I'm back to looking for some where closer to home. The first place my OB recommended to me many moons ago was the RVH and I went to the Hari   

I'd appreciate any info or the website. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

I think that RVH stats are published with the NHS stats for fertility treatment - I remember doing a google search and finding them about 12 months ago somewhere.. sorry not much help to you!  Or maybe if you do a search for **** UK -they may have stats published on fertility treatemenst in NHS hospitals also.  

I think a private ICSI treatment may cost about £3,500 not including drugs - but if you phone them I am sure they will be able to give you a more exact figure.

There is another private clinic in Belfast called Origin and they have a web site with info on prices etc.

Good luck with your future treatment  
Bonchance


----------

